# european dressage champs



## chris_j (16 August 2011)

Just seen that all the brit horses passed the vet check!  Should be such an exciting championships.

Catherine Haddad, US grand prix rider reckons that Uthopia is the only horse that can really challenge Totilas, read her full article here: http://www.chronofhorse.com/article/british-are-coming

& Laura has done an interview on horse hero where she talks about getting psyched out by the Toto hype at Aachen & what she's done to fix it here http://horsehero.com/69881

anyone want to predict placings?  I'm going for team gold Britain, silver Germany, bronze Holland & individual gold Totilas, silver Mistral Hojiris, bronze Uthopia


----------



## mtj (16 August 2011)

So who is the 4th British rider?   I'm assuming the team appeal is settled now.


----------



## chris_j (16 August 2011)

Emile Faurie travelled to Rotterdam so I'm assuming he's still the 4th member?


----------



## tigers_eye (16 August 2011)

I kind of hope Parzival gets a medal, I think he deserves one.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (16 August 2011)

Can't wait! Totilas, Alf and Parzival for the medals probably (home advantage and all  ) although I would so love to see El Santo on the podium.


----------



## Halfstep (16 August 2011)

Emile is there. Good luck to them all! Alf, uthopia and Valegro and max make a very strong team, and at least two of them are serious contenders for individual gold. Exciting!


----------



## chris_j (16 August 2011)

Emile on first tomorrow for the brits - anyone know if there is free online streaming anywhere?


----------



## tigers_eye (17 August 2011)

Eurodressage had a link to a dutch channel they said might work.


----------



## mbequest (17 August 2011)

http://nos.nl/sport/livestream/stream/55/

this is a  link that I have found that should work all day for the entire champs


----------



## Tempi (17 August 2011)

Exciting times for GB - i think if we can hold it together we've got a super chance for gold.  I should think on the podium its going to be close Totilas, Alf, Uthopia or Parzival.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17 August 2011)

Super ride by Emile!!


----------



## Halfstep (17 August 2011)

WHOO HOOOO!!!! EMILE!!! So pleased for him and Max, showed he deserves his team place.


----------



## tiggs (17 August 2011)

Link wouldn't work for me,said I was in wrong geographical area but live scoring here
http://www.ecdressage2011.com/result/team/1/

Emile got 70.4% a brilliant result on a young horse and proved the selectors right


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17 August 2011)

Yes the free live streaming did not work for me either, had to pay for FEI TV 

Must only be working in Holland.


----------



## tiggs (17 August 2011)

I'm out for the rest of the day or would join FEI tv, might sign up tomorrow


----------



## Halfstep (17 August 2011)

I've swallowed my pride and paid for FEI tv, but the greedy bastards have put their prices up especially for the Euros!


----------



## mtj (17 August 2011)

I signed up to FEI tv yesterday and got it at the cheaper rate.

Sadly, I don't have the quickest broadband speed - rural.  The broadcast is rubbish even at the lowest picture speed.  Glad I didn't waste 20 E.

Looks like I'll be watching it after it finishes.  So much for live.


----------



## Tempi (17 August 2011)

Fab score for Emile   Shows he deserved his place on the team.


----------



## mtj (17 August 2011)

Woo hoo.  Feitv has got its act together and the service is currently working perfectly.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17 August 2011)

Shish! Feel so sorry for Christoph. I so love this horse but this wasn't his best test at all


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17 August 2011)

...and a rubbish score


----------



## jules89 (17 August 2011)

oh I had to stop watching - Carl blubbing has set me off - WHAT a test Charlotte just did!!!


----------



## jules89 (17 August 2011)

did I just see 78%?!


----------



## ThePony (17 August 2011)

holland link works for me, yay!
What a wonderful test from Charlotte - bless Carl, glad someone gave him a big hug!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17 August 2011)

What a test! Perfect


----------



## ThePony (17 August 2011)

jules89 said:



			did I just see 78%?!
		
Click to expand...

yup - rank 1st!


----------



## jules89 (17 August 2011)

oh they've showed carl again! Stoppit, after reading that article this morning it really is setting me off! 

Congrats, Charlotte


----------



## ThePony (17 August 2011)

bloody hell, she leads by over 7%, just amazing!!


----------



## Halfstep (17 August 2011)

WOW.


----------



## Booboos (17 August 2011)

I can't believe there is nowhere to watch this other than FEI TV (crap rural broadband makes it pointless to pay for this)> Will there be somewhere we can download the tests from later on?


----------



## jules89 (17 August 2011)

I'm watching it here http://nos.nl/sport/livestream/stream/55/wmv/1/ (link was posted earlier) and it's fine?


----------



## ThePony (17 August 2011)

jules89 said:



			I'm watching it here http://nos.nl/sport/livestream/stream/55/wmv/1/ (link was posted earlier) and it's fine?
		
Click to expand...

me too, works just fine - though they have gone on a break and left me with lift music atm!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17 August 2011)

I am in Germany, so maybe that's why the Dutch website does not work for me.


----------



## Booboos (17 August 2011)

I'm in France and the Dutch website says I can't watch it due to my geographical location!


----------



## mtj (17 August 2011)

Booboos it might be worth giving it a bash.

Our local "crap rural broadband" (about 2mb) made it look like a slide show earlier this morning.  Fei tv obviously tweacked their output, as it was fine later and i was able to use the medium quality screen.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17 August 2011)

It must depend on the IP address, maybe British IP addresses are accepted??


----------



## Booboos (17 August 2011)

Thanks mtj but OH is working and I think he would throttle me if I hogged the line for horses!


----------



## dressage_diva (17 August 2011)

I'm in the UK but can't get the link to the video streaming to work - it says I'm int he wrong geographical location 

Please could people post regular updates on here? Thanks


----------



## ThePony (17 August 2011)

Mine has just started saying that - yet I could watch it earlier! No idea what I could watch it before and can't now.


----------



## Tempi (17 August 2011)

Mine is saying that now too....... FEI Tv it is then......


----------



## amyneave (17 August 2011)

well done Charlotte. Massive lead at the minute


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17 August 2011)

Really impressed by the young Polish girl on Martini, lovely horse!!


----------



## jules89 (17 August 2011)

damn yeah I'm in wrong region too now but fine earlier! Rubbish!!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17 August 2011)

Lovely rider with impeccable seat but not sure about the bright yellow in the tailcoat   a bit too much Stabilo Boss for me


----------



## jules89 (17 August 2011)

break down of Charlottes test :

http://www.ecdressage2011.com/result/1/

(hope that works) it shows scores for each movement if you click on her final percentage


----------



## MillionDollar (17 August 2011)

I'm so excited for team GB!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17 August 2011)

Today and tomorrow: http://live.ekdressuur2011.nl/files/doc/7/01_SL_V01.pdf


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17 August 2011)

Finished for today... well I think that's gold for the UK!!


----------



## Santa_Claus (17 August 2011)

Interesting to see half marks are being used. I missed them coming in! Also missed fact there are 7 judges not 5!! 

What a test Charlotte must have done. I look forward to trying to watch it later!


----------



## jellybaby2 (17 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Finished for today... well I think that's gold for the UK!!
		
Click to expand...

Imagine if they did win gold - that would simply be AMAZING!

Whats the format for the dressage (am more au fait with the eventing!) is the team result decided on just the one test? Is the GP Special and the Kur to determine the Indiv result?

JB xx


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17 August 2011)

jellybaby2 said:



			Imagine if they did win gold - that would simply be AMAZING!

Whats the format for the dressage (am more au fait with the eventing!) is the team result decided on just the one test? Is the GP Special and the Kur to determine the Indiv result?

JB xx
		
Click to expand...

Well I think it's more than likely!!! It's almost impossible that Totilas and El Santo together can score 7% better than Uthopia and Alf.

I think it's great that the sport is so open these years.

Yes the team result is decided just on the GP, sum of the three best scores per team.


----------



## LEC (17 August 2011)

I think it is tremendous for the sport to be so open. It makes it so much more interesting to watch. It must be an exciting time to be a judge as well.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

Anybody watching today? Loved El Santo (as usual), pity about the piaffe.


----------



## lex2501 (18 August 2011)

I have been able to get on the site to view it even though I was apparently in the wrong geographical location yesterday! So excited to see Uthopia


----------



## burtie (18 August 2011)

Yes, was a nice test as you say just the piaffe. Getting excited now waiting for Carl in a minute!


----------



## Halfstep (18 August 2011)

I thought the highlights of Isabel's test were high, but the entire picture was missing, especially when compared with Valegro yesterday.

Ps. This horse "Remember" is super cute! And not just cause I'm Irish!


----------



## jellybaby2 (18 August 2011)

Stuck at work and cant see the video streaming - can someone comment on Carls test please?!

Fingers crossed for GB!

JB x


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

I love Remember! I love Judy too, must be the trucker thing - have always wanted to be a trucker 

Gosh, 53% from the judge at E and 65% from the judge at H !!!!!!


----------



## jellybaby2 (18 August 2011)

Its working!!!

EEEEEK = GO CARL!

JB x


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

Carl takes the lead. 82.568%!!! Go  Carl

15 10's for extended trot throughout the test, and Carl got 5 10's for his seat and possition.

All we need now is a good test from Laura and team gold it is. Don't want to get ahead of myself, but Totilas has to score 14% more than Laura to take team gold for Germany. 

However Edward Gal and Adelinde Cornelissen still to go for Netherlands


----------



## burtie (18 August 2011)

WOW amazing 7 10s for that last extended trot!!! Wonderful test.


----------



## be positive (18 August 2011)

WOW  ,he has the biggest smile, Fantastic ride.82% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oscar (18 August 2011)

ECKKY FLIP!!!!!!! AMAZING riding by Carl!! Did you see his cheeky grin on the centre line!!


----------



## lex2501 (18 August 2011)

Wow wow WOW! goose bumps or what! Roll on London 2012!!!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

Absolutely stunning test, Uthopia is incredible!

No rider in the Italian team wears a tailcoat, just realised this 

Glad to see Susanna Bordone is fine after her freak accident / bite


----------



## Halfstep (18 August 2011)

Am in floods! Wow. Good for Carl, he rode for his life. And there were blips. Still more to come! Amazing stuff.  I don't want to count chickens, but I have a feeling that GB is, bar something very unexpected, headed for gold here.


----------



## mbequest (18 August 2011)

quick sums........
totilas has to score 85.257 to beat GB  without Laura B even having to get a score...


----------



## liveryblues (18 August 2011)

ARRGGHH the bloody live streaming is crap! Super result for Carl...Go team GB


----------



## jellybaby2 (18 August 2011)

Realistically - are we going to get the team Gold....? Is Totilas a realistic threat at this time? Will Laura B pull off a good test? Fingers crossed!!!

That was so exciting watching Carl - with the sound off (at work!) - he looked so chuffed at the end, coming down the centre line with a massive grin - way to go!!!

C'mon GB!!!

JB xx


----------



## jellybaby2 (18 August 2011)

mbequest said:



			quick sums........
totilas has to score 85.257 to beat GB  without Laura B even having to get a score...
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou! So, do we think Team GB has the gold then?! THis is just so exciting!!

JB x


----------



## Santa_Claus (18 August 2011)

Wow Carl wow! Beat that everyone


----------



## Oscar (18 August 2011)

Does anyone know what time Laura, Matthias, Edward etc are on?


----------



## lex2501 (18 August 2011)

Totilas 1.36 GMT. Alf straight after!!!
http://live.ekdressuur2011.nl/files/doc/7/01_SL_V01.pdf


----------



## Oscar (18 August 2011)

Tar!


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

mbequest said:



			quick sums........
totilas has to score 85.257 to beat GB  without Laura B even having to get a score...
		
Click to expand...

Even if Laura posts a score, Totilas has to get 14% more!!!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

Edward is at 1418, Totilas at 1436, Alf at 1445, Parzival at 1720 CET times

I think gold for GB is guaranteed, Alf would need to withdraw or be eliminated for them to lose gold


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (18 August 2011)

Wow!!! I may have to subscribe to watch that test! When is the special and the kur? 

Go team GB!!!!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

Special on Sat and Kur on Sun...should be interesting!


----------



## tiggs (18 August 2011)

lui23456 said:



			Wow!!! I may have to subscribe to watch that test! When is the special and the kur? 

Go team GB!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Free link is working today

http://nos.nl/sport/livestream/stream/55/


----------



## PorkChop (18 August 2011)

Carl was amazing - the pressure must have been immense 

Go Laura and Alf


----------



## Turitea (18 August 2011)

Being German...I think this takes the biscuit... GB winning Dressage Team Gold. Hilarious!!!
Don't want you guys thinking I am jealous...just the opposite... it is bloody fantastic!!


----------



## Oscar (18 August 2011)

So! Say team GB get a medal! Not going to tempt fate and say the G word, but GB get a medal of some colour - do all 4 get a medal or just the 3 best scores?


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

HorseyLad said:



			So! Say team GB get a medal! Not going to tempt fate and say the G word, but GB get a medal of some colour - do all 4 get a medal or just the 3 best scores?
		
Click to expand...

All four


----------



## Tempi (18 August 2011)

Amazing!! Am so excited, although gutted i missed Carl's test, damn having to work, lol!


----------



## Halfstep (18 August 2011)

I think it is facinating to see how dressage has developed. Totilas was a phenomenon, we'd never seen anything like him. But his extended trot was never a strong point, something that tended to get overlooked because of the quality of the rest of his work. Now we have Uthopia and Valegro, who combine the quality of a Totilas in the collected work with the ability to score 10s for the extended trot too. Uthopia's transitions are not quite up there with Totilas under Edward at his best, but I think they will get there. And of course there are still Alf and Parzival, very different type horses - Parzival with his clockwork straight tempis, Alf with his perfect piaffe. Interesting times!


----------



## jellybaby2 (18 August 2011)

Its really exciting, and I dont think dressage has been as exciting since the Bonfire v Gigolo days - we need some 'head to head' action.

I hope Laura and Alf come out and really show what they can do....I for one will be glued to the screen in my lunch hour,.

Its really amazing that two of our team horses have come from the same yard, Charlotte and Carl are just superb, and deffo contenders for 2012 medals.

Which begs the question, our eventers are pretty 'up there' in terms of results - the dressage team are stronger by the day - why are the SJ'ers not as good?!

JB xx


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (18 August 2011)

tiggs said:



			Free link is working today

http://nos.nl/sport/livestream/stream/55/

Click to expand...

Thanks!!!!


----------



## ThePony (18 August 2011)

it's working again, thank you!!!!!
Does anyone know where I can watch a re-run of Carls test, can't belive I missed it!!!


----------



## sam-b (18 August 2011)

Omg, Carl was nothing short of amazing. Am all inspired !!


----------



## Poppy86 (18 August 2011)

Its lovely to see two British riders at the top of the leader board, keep up the good work team GB!!


----------



## cefyl (18 August 2011)

If you are having break up of the images on the screen on the silverlight viewing it is set on you can switch to watching it through windows media and it is maybe alot clearer for you.


----------



## lex2501 (18 August 2011)

Carl Hester for BBC Sports Personality of the Year?! I hope this gives dressage a good boost in the UK

Special mention for Susanna Bordone - incredible to be at the top of her game in both dressage and eventing - and after such a horrible accident this year


----------



## jules89 (18 August 2011)

Ive just tuned in and caught the end of the Finland horse test, the chestnut - what a piaffe/passage!! (or imo anyway, I know squat all about dressage though have been lucky to ride a GP horse!)

Can't believe Carl's score, what a team he and Charlotte are! So very much deserved. Yeah go for sports personality, he deserves it!!!! 

Not enjoying this grey, the lippizanna looking thing (sp) but I'm not a fan of chunkier horses...


----------



## TheMule (18 August 2011)

jules89 said:



			Not enjoying this grey, the lippizanna looking thing (sp) but I'm not a fan of chunkier horses...
		
Click to expand...

Can you believe that's by Heraldik- the tb sire known more for producing eventers?!


----------



## ThePony (18 August 2011)

TheMule said:



			Can you believe that's by Heraldik- the tb sire known more for producing eventers?!
		
Click to expand...

Wow! I would have thought it was a lipazzaner or similar, that neck!  What was the mare?


----------



## TheMule (18 August 2011)

ThePony said:



			Wow! I would have thought it was a lipazzaner or similar, that neck!  What was the mare?
		
Click to expand...

By Corofino!


----------



## TarrSteps (18 August 2011)

Halfstep said:



			I think it is facinating to see how dressage has developed. Totilas was a phenomenon, we'd never seen anything like him. But his extended trot was never a strong point, something that tended to get overlooked because of the quality of the rest of his work. Now we have Uthopia and Valegro, who combine the quality of a Totilas in the collected work with the ability to score 10s for the extended trot too. Uthopia's transitions are not quite up there with Totilas under Edward at his best, but I think they will get there. And of course there are still Alf and Parzival, very different type horses - Parzival with his clockwork straight tempis, Alf with his perfect piaffe. Interesting times!
		
Click to expand...

It's that old thing though, too.  It took years and years and years for anyone to break the 4 minute mile then, once someone had, apparently about 3 people did it in the next couple of months and all sorts of people have done it since.  And the record was broken but having 4 pace setters, one for each mile, running just at or above the times they'd worked out for a record breaking performance.  It's all about chasing the leaders! (And knowing how to do it. of course.  )

It's not just the technology (or, in this case, the horses and how we manage them) it's knowing what's possible.  

What a result thus far.  Perhaps Dr B should be sports personality of the year . . . 

Re the sj, swings and roundabouts, really - you're still right up there, it's more that other countries have caught up.  And I do find sj here at the National level is less like the FEI sport than in most other countries (relatively speaking).  The horses may be more "well rounded" but there are only so many jumps in a horse and not all of them get used up in a way specifically targeted towards top class FEI competition.


----------



## jules89 (18 August 2011)

I love Heraldik! Blimey....what time is Totilas/Alf on our time? (sorry, I'm useless with time differences)


----------



## jules89 (18 August 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			What a result thus far.  Perhaps Dr B should be sports personality of the year . . . 



			Lol....this 

Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## ThePony (18 August 2011)

TheMule said:



			By Corofino!
		
Click to expand...

Crikey, not exactly bred with dressage in mind then! Just incredible!


----------



## BeckyD (18 August 2011)

Is any of the Europeans going to be on tv?  Sky/Freeview or anything?


----------



## ThePony (18 August 2011)

Don't know about sky, but nothing on bbc/red button. God knows why, maybe you would like to watch some no level football or endless golf instead?!!! Argh!
Had a quick scan of this and nothing either http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/whatsontv/396/55955.html 
You can watch bits of it a day after on here for free http://www.feitv.org/page/Home


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

jules89 said:



			I love Heraldik! Blimey....what time is Totilas/Alf on our time? (sorry, I'm useless with time differences)
		
Click to expand...

UK is 1 hour behind


----------



## Tempi (18 August 2011)

Has anyone got a link to times and scores?


----------



## burtie (18 August 2011)

Tempi said:



			Has anyone got a link to times and scores?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.ecdressage2011.com/starting_order___results/


----------



## blackhorse09 (18 August 2011)

Massive thank you to the person who posted the Live Steam, it is working fine for me, looking forward to watching the brilliant Spanish horse Fuego!


----------



## ThePony (18 August 2011)

blackhorse09 said:



			Massive thank you to the person who posted the Live Steam, it is working fine for me, looking forward to watching the brilliant Spanish horse Fuego!
		
Click to expand...

me too, on he comes!!


----------



## dressage_diva (18 August 2011)

Yay the live stream is working for me too and lunchbreak is perfectly timed to see Sister de Jeu, Totilas and Alf!



ThePony said:



			me too, on he comes!!
		
Click to expand...

I love Fuego!!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

78% from judge at M! Wow.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

dressage_diva said:



			Yay the live stream is working for me too and lunchbreak is perfectly timed to see Sister de Jeu, Totilas and Alf!
		
Click to expand...

And Eremo


----------



## dressage_diva (18 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			And Eremo 

Click to expand...

I have to admit I have never seen Eremo - I look forward to watching him then too 

(just got an odd look from a work colleague who saw my computer screen! hehe)


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

Oooh he's my favourite horse at the Euros, we were at his yard for a long time when he was 5 so I am very biased but I think he is absolutely awesome 

What can I say about Sisther, what an amazing rider.


----------



## Tempi (18 August 2011)

SDJ had a bit of trouble in the piaffe work today, shame.  Shes a lovely horse.


----------



## Chloe..x (18 August 2011)

I really feel sorry for Gal, SDJ didn't really help him out much in that test


----------



## Booboos (18 August 2011)

Finally I can see it as well!!!

SDJ seemed to lift one hind a lot higher than the other in the piaffe didn;t she? And slightly BTV in piaffe, but much nicer in passage from the second half I saw.


----------



## dressage_diva (18 August 2011)

Booboos said:



			SDJ seemed to lift one hind a lot higher than the other in the piaffe didn;t she? And slightly BTV in piaffe, but much nicer in passage from the second half I saw.
		
Click to expand...

I spotted that too. Gal is such a lovely quiet rider and it must be gutting for him to know that he's unlikely to get any individual glory this time 

Nice to see Matthias wearing a helmt to warm up Totilas - somehow I doubt he'll do the test in it though


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

She is EXTREMELY hot....she would have totally exploded with any other rider, Edward is a genius.

But she is so talented, half passes to rival Satchmo's!!


----------



## ThePony (18 August 2011)

Such a beautiful test, what a rider Gal is! Although I don't want them to knock us down, it was a shame that they had those niggles. When they get everything right in that atmosphere they are going to be a force to be reconed with! It might well be all coming together for GB for the olympics, but with people and horses like that we can't take our eye off the ball at all.


----------



## ThePony (18 August 2011)

Booboos said:



			Finally I can see it as well!!!

SDJ seemed to lift one hind a lot higher than the other in the piaffe didn;t she?
		
Click to expand...

I thought that too, and did you think her half passes to the left were less flowing than those to the right? Still a wow test though!


----------



## blackhorse09 (18 August 2011)

Fuego was fab, love watching his expressive half passes. Shame about the blips that Edward Gal had, a lot of it seems to be to do with SDJ's occasionally wayward right hind; the Netherlands' scores are all very consistent thought!

Does anyone know if the background music they play during the tests is chosen by the riders or just picked randomly by the person operating the 'shuffle' button on the sound system at the venue?


----------



## dressage_diva (18 August 2011)

blackhorse09 said:



			Does anyone know if the background music they play during the tests is chosen by the riders or just picked randomly by the person operating the 'shuffle' button on the sound system at the venue?
		
Click to expand...

No idea - no sounds at work for me so I didn't even realise there was music!


----------



## Booboos (18 August 2011)

ThePony said:



			I thought that too, and did you think her half passes to the left were less flowing than those to the right? Still a wow test though!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see first half of her test, my connection is pants! I am holding my breath that it will last past Digby and onto T and Alf!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (18 August 2011)

My phone can't process the feed!!! So please let me know what's going on!!!!


----------



## Santa_Claus (18 August 2011)

time for Matt he needs over 85.167% to hold out any minor hopes of the gold


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

I think the riders are allowed to choose, but I may be mistaken.

Can't believe two judges only gave Edward 7.5 for seat 

And now Toto...


----------



## blackhorse09 (18 August 2011)

dressage_diva said:



			No idea - no sounds at work for me so I didn't even realise there was music!
		
Click to expand...

Quite nice music actually, changes track for each pace and ranges from some well known classical tracks to instrumental reinventions of some classic pop songs. Makes is more entertaining since I can't understand the commentary!


----------



## ThePony (18 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Can't believe two judges only gave Edward 7.5 for seat 

Click to expand...

Crikey, but he rode so utterly beautifully! If his seat isn't an 11 for perfect, then what hope for everyone else?!


----------



## Saucisson (18 August 2011)

I'm enjoying the "backstage" moments when the horses all look like the normal poo-machines they are!  What did Edward Gal have in the box?

Ooooh, here he is, am I bad for wanting the camera to swing to Paul S face if it's less that Carl Hester?


----------



## dressage_diva (18 August 2011)

Totilas just doesn't have the wow factor for me anymore


----------



## zefragile (18 August 2011)

Saucisson said:



			Ooooh, here he is, am I bad for wanting the camera to swing to Paul S face if it's less that Carl Hester? 

Click to expand...

Not bad at all


----------



## dressage_diva (18 August 2011)

Ooo MR and Totilas are currently scoring lower than Carl and Uthopia (fingers crossed)


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

Will Carl beat Totilas. I think he could


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

He still is the best horse around by far, IMHO.


----------



## ThePony (18 August 2011)

bigger grin from carl now!


----------



## Booboos (18 August 2011)

OMG I did not like that!!! Nothing against MR and the sale of T saga, but the horse's hindleg was nowhere near as active as before. MR: very strong, busy hands and really leaning back...wonder what the Germans will have to say about that then???


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

Go Carl. Gold Medal britain!!!!


----------



## dressage_diva (18 August 2011)

YAY! Carl's still in the lead!!! Come on Laura B and Alf now!!!


----------



## ThePony (18 August 2011)

ohh, carl still first, but charlotte into 3rd.


----------



## Oscar (18 August 2011)

C'Mon Laura!!!!!  OMG!!!!!! I need a wee!! Lol


----------



## Chloe..x (18 August 2011)

Carl, a good 2% better than Totilas, amazing!! It's such a shame Totilas doesn't have that spark that he used to have under Gal


----------



## blackhorse09 (18 August 2011)

Not quite good enough from Totilas so Carl still leads, yay! Here comes Alf, wonder if Laura will top her team mate? Looking great so far *fingers crossed for GB*


----------



## Saucisson (18 August 2011)

zefragile said:



			Not bad at all 

Click to expand...

Wasps and lemons spring to mind


----------



## dressage_diva (18 August 2011)

Is it just me or is Alf looking harder work than usual?


----------



## Santa_Claus (18 August 2011)

seeing a fair few little mistakes from Laura but should still be decent score. and adelinde just can't get 89% can she so we should have gold


----------



## Tempi (18 August 2011)

Alf isnt looking on form at all, think Laura is having to work very hard.........


----------



## dressage_diva (18 August 2011)

Tempi said:



			Alf isnt looking on form at all, think Laura is having to work very hard.........
		
Click to expand...

I hope he's on form for the individual as they're both so amazing together when they're on form, but today he doesn't look as good as normal


----------



## Santa_Claus (18 August 2011)

dressage_diva said:



			Is it just me or is Alf looking harder work than usual?
		
Click to expand...

agreed and its being reflected in scores. but should still end up 75% ish


----------



## Booboos (18 August 2011)

Hard work for L in places, but very nicely ridden and better than Toto overall for my money!


----------



## ThePony (18 August 2011)

thought the same, he didn't settle straight away and they look to have had some discussions on the way round, hope she still scores well!


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

4th for Laura. Charlotte beats Laura!!!!


----------



## Chloe..x (18 August 2011)

Not one of her best performances was it, just got to hope that he's back on form for the weekend


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

Did not like Alf's test at all, and so much hand use.

And lots of tension and nervousness on Laura's part too, the mistake in the two tempis was purely a counting mistake


----------



## Oscar (18 August 2011)

Shooot!! What happened to LB? She looked terrified Not her best ride - was it nerves?

Bless!!


----------



## blackhorse09 (18 August 2011)

Alf did look like he was making Laura work for it but still a pretty darn good score, and am I right in thinking that GB's score cannot be beaten now?


----------



## Santa_Claus (18 August 2011)

Adelinde would need over 97% now to get gold so I think we can all go 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO   well done team GB


----------



## TheMule (18 August 2011)

Didn't like Laura's ride at all, it all looked hard work and not the harmonious partnership they have been before- he was practically bogging off coming round some corners and what were her legs doing on the final centre line?!


----------



## ThePony (18 August 2011)

HorseyLad said:



			Shooot!! What happened to LB? She looked terrified Not her best ride - was it nerves?

Bless!!
		
Click to expand...

She normally looks so cool! Hope it is just a little niggle that is out of the way for the weekend. They both looked tense, not their normal 'make it look easy' style. They still got a cracking score though, so if all is sorted for their next test the score really should be amazing!


----------



## burtie (18 August 2011)

Santa_Claus said:



			seeing a fair few little mistakes from Laura but should still be decent score. and adelinde just can't get 89% can she so we should have gold 

Click to expand...

My puter reckons she'd need 97% to take team gold from Britain! :O


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

Well Done Team GB.


----------



## dressage_diva (18 August 2011)

Damn lunch break's over...back to work (don't even get to see all of Eremo's test!)


----------



## blackhorse09 (18 August 2011)

Whooooooooooooo! Break out the streamers and fireworks  Rare for me to be so excited about dressage so it's gotta be a sign!


----------



## AMH (18 August 2011)

Can I just say - a few years ago, if a British rider had scored in the high 70s in a test we'd all be jumping for joy! 

I didn't see it, and it might well not have been Laura's best test ever, but it's still a fab mark and we've won the gold medal. Let's leave the recriminations and just enjoy it!!


----------



## lex2501 (18 August 2011)

I have to say, as much as I love Totilas, it's great to see some new horses on top - particularly as they are on team GB


----------



## Tempi (18 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Did not like Alf's test at all, and so much hand use.

And lots of tension and nervousness on Laura's part too, the mistake in the two tempis was purely a counting mistake
		
Click to expand...

Agree, i couldn't stop watching her hands, and her legs were all over the place aswell.  It wasnt a very pretty test to watch IMO.


----------



## kirstie (18 August 2011)

I thought MR did a very good test considering the amount of time he has has with the horse.
LB just not on top form today, saw a few mistakes and Alf looked a little lacklustre. Mind you, if that score is lacklustre, it just shows how good she really is!

Brilliant that we have Gold!

What an achievement for Charlotte Dujardin, she has not been riding at GP for very long at all compared to most of the others.
What a brilliant talent for GB!


----------



## Saucisson (18 August 2011)

Brilliant for GB (I don't normally show a lot of interest in dressage but this has had me gripped!)

I felt really proud when the the camera swung over to Carl H after Totilas made a little booboo (not you Booboos!).  Carl H obviously knew the camera would be on him and lowered his head - so sportsman-like it made me want to go and kiss my British passport.  

Congrats to all of them, their horses and their support teams - well done GB!

(off to ride mine now, I feel a bit motivated to do a spot of dressage )


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

Super test by Eremo!!!! 72%, virtually flawless.


----------



## ThePony (18 August 2011)

Just wonderful, well done GB!

Lovely having this thread going too, nice to natter about the tests as they go on!


----------



## MillionDollar (18 August 2011)

Alf did not look great at all! He doesn't look 100%. Is it me or is his coat really dull, and his topline looks poor! Worst test I've seen from them, and I agree Laura was so 'handy' 

Still GO GB!!!!!!!!! WHOOP


----------



## jellybaby2 (18 August 2011)

Alf looked very very strong today, and Laura seemed to be bracing/setting her back against him a little. Still, a really good score though and it was a shame about the little mistakes.

Hopefully Alf will now be more settled ready for the Individual over the weekend.

I didn't see Charlottes test, but I thought Carls was superb, his hands were so soft and Uthopia just danced away - perfect to watch and he's got to be in with a shout of Individual gold surely?!

Well done Team GB - to have 71% as your discard is pretty special!

JB x


----------



## Nikademus (18 August 2011)

I think we can forgive Laura for being a bit tense. I can't imagine anything harder than doing a test immediately following totilas, especially when your ex is riding him!!

She's a star! So excited about charlotte and valegro - amazing and fingers crossed carl can hold on to the lead!!!!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

Can't quite understand how Laura's rider seat marks could be higher than Edward's......


----------



## kiritiger (18 August 2011)

Well done team GB - wooop!!! And thank you for this thread!


----------



## Saucisson (18 August 2011)

MillionDollar said:



			Alf did not look great at all! He doesn't look 100%. Is it me or is his coat really dull, and his topline looks poor! Worst test I've seen from them, and I agree Laura was so 'handy' 

Still GO GB!!!!!!!!! WHOOP 

Click to expand...

Hey, if they can manage that on a "bad" day then I don't think they have too much to worry about


----------



## jnb (18 August 2011)

I am stuck at work, and my work PC has streaming of any kind banned, so I have missed the lot 
Does anyone know if there are highlight on TV tonight? Eurosport maybe?
No doubt there will be NOTHING on the new about it - grr
WELL DONE TEAM GB, I am absolutely thrilled for you all


----------



## Lark (18 August 2011)

Such an exciting competition..everyone on this side of the water has their fingers crossed for team GB too. What an achievement.
Personal favourite Dorina just did so well for a 9 year old mare too.  Love her.


----------



## ThePony (18 August 2011)

Saucisson said:



			Hey, if they can manage that on a "bad" day then I don't think they have too much to worry about 

Click to expand...

v true!!!


----------



## Oscar (18 August 2011)

I think that maybe because it is a Team comp, LB puts more pressure on herself.  She got a great score which has helped us get Gold, so fingers crossed she can give herself a good talking to and settle down for the individual competitions!


----------



## cefyl (18 August 2011)

Fantastic - well done Team GB.  Very much deserved.

http://www.horseandcountry.tv/news/2...lead-europeans

I hope that Mr Richard D has the graciousness to at least try and come across as pleased for Team GB, and ALL the riders in the next interview!  In this he appears to have eaten a truck load of lemons before coming on camera.  Good grief a little twinge of a smile would not have hurt would it?


----------



## Booboos (18 August 2011)

Brilliant result for Team GB, well done all of them! Can't wait for the rest of the weekend,though given their achievements you'd imagine someone from the TV channels would get a move on and show some of the dressage on TV!


----------



## KautoStar1 (18 August 2011)

have we definately won team gold ?  Confirmed ?  No doubt ?
If so, bloody fantastic


----------



## PaddyMonty (18 August 2011)

being the sad (bored) person I am I just did a bit of totting up and even without Carls score we would still have won gold.  That really says something.


----------



## PaddyMonty (18 August 2011)

KautoStar1 said:



			have we definately won team gold ?  Confirmed ?  No doubt ?
If so, bloody fantastic  

Click to expand...

Unless someone can get 97% yes we have.  Cant really see anyone doing that.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (18 August 2011)

For any who missed it earlier/ would like another look, Carl's test has been posted here: http://www.topdressage.tv/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3471


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

KautoStar1 said:



			have we definately won team gold ?  Confirmed ?  No doubt ?
If so, bloody fantastic  

Click to expand...

Adelinde Cornelissen has to get 97% to take Gold away from Britain, so I'd say it was comfirmed.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

cefyl said:



			F
I hope that Mr Richard D has the graciousness to at least try and come across as pleased for Team GB, and ALL the riders in the next interview!  In this he appears to have eaten a truck load of lemons before coming on camera.  Good grief a little twinge of a smile would not have hurt would it?
		
Click to expand...

Richard is lovely, and has been incredibly excited about this gold medal throughout his commentary on FEI TV, during Alf's test he was so tense that he almost could not speak! He's been full of praise for each of the four GB riders.


----------



## Oscar (18 August 2011)

So what does Adelinde usually score? Just hoping Carl keeps the top score!!


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			For any who missed it earlier/ would like another look, Carl's test has been posted here: http://www.topdressage.tv/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3471



Click to expand...

Thanks for this


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

HorseyLad said:



			So what does Adelinde usually score? Just hoping Carl keeps the top score!!
		
Click to expand...

Normally in the 80s - she was the only person to beat Totilas when he was with Edward.

Sad to see Augustin is also performing a little below par


----------



## Tempi (18 August 2011)

Thank you for the link to Carl's test, its taking ages to load for me though........


----------



## Oscar (18 August 2011)

Scandic next! No Blue tongues I hope lol!!


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

Tempi said:



			Thank you for the link to Carl's test, its taking ages to load for me though........ 

Click to expand...

same


----------



## cefyl (18 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Richard is lovely, and has been incredibly excited about this gold medal throughout his commentary on FEI TV, during Alf's test he was so tense that he almost could not speak! He's been full of praise for each of the four GB riders.
		
Click to expand...

I have met Richard many many times over the past 25 yrs and yes he is a very nice person.  I made a commment about ONE interview in which he appears with rather "gritted teeth" commentary his voice saying one thing and his face another, though he was complimentary particularly about Charlotte.  There is a difference and I am glad that you say he has become more positive in subsequent presentations which we have not seen yet.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (18 August 2011)

amyneave said:



			same
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I found the same thing, but it was the only link to it I could find, since I missed it earlier in the day!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

Yes definitely very positive, cefyl 

Super test by Scandic, pity about the two tempis and the pirouette!! Would have been very close to 80% without mistakes.


----------



## Oscar (18 August 2011)

Hmm I like Apollo Van Het! Stunning horse.


----------



## lex2501 (18 August 2011)

I have limited my viewing to the important combinations (for fear of being sacked!) and was wondering if the judges are warming up and marking more generously today or if it genuinely is the better combinations today? Would be interesting to hear your thoughts on whether Emile might have score more highly if drawn later?


----------



## zefragile (18 August 2011)

HorseyLad said:



			Hmm I like Apollo Van Het! Stunning horse.
		
Click to expand...

Really cute horse.

I liked Scandic a lot, he's really come on since the last Europeans!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

Lex, best horses definitely today, all teams will strategically leave their best combinations for last.

Really loved Scandic too, super trot tour.


----------



## lex2501 (18 August 2011)

Hi frodo, I realise the strategy, but just wondered whether scores were more generous today. For example, I was actually quite surprised by Laura's score. She did a great job but alf was visibly tense and strong.


----------



## Oscar (18 August 2011)

We no longer have a best combination!! They're all FAB!!! Haha!!


----------



## Oscar (18 August 2011)

Mikaela Lindh is beaming! Nice to see!!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

lex2501 said:



			Hi frodo, I realise the strategy, but just wondered whether scores were more generous today. For example, I was actually quite surprised by Laura's score. She did a great job but alf was visibly tense and strong.
		
Click to expand...

I definitely do not think they were more generous today, just look at Edward Gal's or Totilas' scores.


----------



## lex2501 (18 August 2011)

Yes true - although it could be said that both tests had their issues so even though everyone had expected big scores from them, it doesn't mean judges were being mean?! Not an attack, just a thought as I am certainly no expert, just interested in people's views!

I do not envy the judges though - must be so difficult to remain unbiased.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

No, of course, but just shows that mistakes were penalised, as they should be - also in Laura's case (76 by their standards *is* low!)


----------



## lex2501 (18 August 2011)

Big pats on the backs to all judges then! It has been a cracking competition - nearly converted me ... But not quite!


----------



## zefragile (18 August 2011)

Doesn't Goncalo Carvalho sit so still and quiet! Only 4 horses left, this has been such a good competition


----------



## Oscar (18 August 2011)

Wow that Luso Rubi can really sit in the piaffe!!


----------



## TheMule (18 August 2011)

zefragile said:



			Doesn't Goncalo Carvalho sit so still and quiet! Only 4 horses left, this has been such a good competition 

Click to expand...

Beautiful rider- just how dressage should be. So light and subtle with the aids- no hideous leg swinging, no bash bash bash with the spurs to make the piaffe happen..... Just lovely to watch


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

I loved the last French rider's tailcoat. Was it Animo?

Loved the horse too, didn't even look or move like a PRE.


----------



## Nikademus (18 August 2011)

Who knew dressage was so nail-bitting and exciting! I've been on the edge of my seat all day!


----------



## Oscar (18 August 2011)

What's happened? Rain break?   Thunder just as he was about to do extended walk!! Poo rain!!


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

Mid way through his test!!! Poor guy.


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

This isn't going to be good for any of the last few competiters. Pleased all the British been before the rain started.


----------



## JCWHITE (18 August 2011)

I hope this rider is allowed to start again , maybe after the next 2 riders, scary stuff indeed.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

Very scary!! I am terrified of lightning, would not have liked to be on my own in the middle of an arena like that


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

I'm sure this horse isn't going to perform its best test now. How awful for the guy. Can't be great for the last couple either as they don't know when they will be going. Awful enough having to wait all day for your test, and then for this to happen.


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

Says 30 minute delay now


----------



## ThePony (18 August 2011)

Thank you for posting the link to Carls test, wow - what an inspiration! So very gently ridden, just beautiful!  

Just waiting for the break to finish now, slightly gutted that it has taken me this long to realise I can make it full screen, durr!


----------



## Oscar (18 August 2011)

Can someone re-post the link for Carls test - would like to see it again!!

thnx


----------



## zxp (18 August 2011)

http://www.topdressage.tv/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3471

But it takes foreeeeeever to load!


----------



## Oscar (18 August 2011)

zxp said:



http://www.topdressage.tv/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3471

But it takes foreeeeeever to load!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!!


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

Starting again


----------



## bounce (18 August 2011)

And they've let the poor guy that had to contend with the thunder and lightning and downpours continue his test again.  I bet he is relieved to have another shot at it.


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

But the horse looked really unsettled when he came back in, and spooked at the spot where it flashed with the lightening before. I'm sure he didn't score as good as he could have.


----------



## Nikademus (18 August 2011)

amyneave said:



			But the horse looked really unsettled when he came back in, and spooked at the spot where it flashed with the lightening before. I'm sure he didn't score as good as he could have.
		
Click to expand...

That's so unlucky - imagine all the hard work and prep they put it only to have that happen - must be gutting!


----------



## Chloe..x (18 August 2011)

I was so impressed with Jordi then, I do think he deserved a higher score than 70%


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

Will Adelinde beat Carl. She has a marginally lower score right now.


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

WOW!!! Carl has beaten her.

1st Carl, 2nd Adelinde, 3rd Totilas, 4th Charlotte  Dujardin, 5th Laura

Go team GB


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

Gosh. How ON EARTH could any judge put that test in 5th place???? I am no Parzival fan but it was stunning.


----------



## zxp (18 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Gosh. How ON EARTH could any judge put that test in 5th place???? I am no Parzival fan but it was stunning.
		
Click to expand...

You took the words right out of my keyboard!!!! That was a very lovely test. I'm no dressage specialist (give me the fixed fences anyday!) but that was a very impressive display. Deserved much better than that judge who put them 5th! 

Still glad Carl Hester won though


----------



## liveryblues (18 August 2011)

Please complain about our lack of coverage!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/complaints/forms/


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

Judge at H was Stephen Clarke........a bit of nationalistic judging I think.


----------



## Nikademus (18 August 2011)

Although the british judge had Parzival in 5th, he still scored him higher than 2 of the other judges though.....


----------



## SpottedCat (18 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Judge at H was Stephen Clarke........a bit of nationalistic judging I think.
		
Click to expand...

Dunno if I agree - there is at least one other judge on the same score or lower than him for everything except submission, where he is only half a mark below the others. So if he was doing that, he must have been super-clever, quick and have a brain like a calculator!


----------



## amyneave (18 August 2011)

liveryblues said:



			Please complain about our lack of coverage!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/complaints/forms/

Click to expand...

done


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

True, true!! Amazing difference in scores - between 78% ad 86%.


----------



## MillionDollar (18 August 2011)

But Parzival just always looks tense (to me anyway). Not my cup of tea! Yes I am biased but Uthopia's test WAS definitely the best! It was relaxed AND expressive........just how it should be


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 August 2011)

Ah I am not a fan of Parzival normally but I saw no tension at all in that test. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## amyneave (19 August 2011)

I did like Parzival, but pleased that Carl won


----------



## Oscar (19 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Ah I am not a fan of Parzival normally but I saw no tension at all in that test. I really enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree - not a huge fan of theirs but they rode a flawless, copy book test - just wasn't enough maybe to beat Carl.  I think the judges liked that Carl doesn't hang on like his life depends on it, but enjoys his tests and allows the horse to really express himself.


----------



## photo_jo (19 August 2011)

liveryblues said:



			Please complain about our lack of coverage!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/complaints/forms/

Click to expand...

They showed it on Breakfast news this morning.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (19 August 2011)

Carl's ride:
http://www.topdressage.tv/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3471

Adelinde's ride:
http://www.topdressage.tv/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3477

Matthias' ride:
http://www.topdressage.tv/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3476


----------



## MyBoyChe (19 August 2011)

I just popped in here hoping there would be a link to Carls' test as I would love to watch both his and Charlottes'.  I cannot get them to work though, click on them, they start and then just freeze.  Is it me, or is there a problem?  Does anybody know if they can be watched elsewhere?  Many thanks guys.


----------



## zxp (19 August 2011)

MyBoyChe said:



			I just popped in here hoping there would be a link to Carls' test as I would love to watch both his and Charlottes'.  I cannot get them to work though, click on them, they start and then just freeze.  Is it me, or is there a problem?  Does anybody know if they can be watched elsewhere?  Many thanks guys.
		
Click to expand...

The topdressage links take forever to load. If you click on the link, wait a few seconds, press pause and leave it for a while then come back to it and it should have buffered enough to work.


----------



## Nikademus (19 August 2011)

I love the way Carl's hand 'give' a little with each stride of the extended trot allowing uthopia to extend his frame that bit more. So relaxed and beautiful to watch


----------



## MyBoyChe (19 August 2011)

ZXP, thank you for that tip.  Have just watched Carls test from beginning to end and have a big smile on my face, truly beautiful to watch.  Will save the others for later, I really should be working!


----------



## vallin (19 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Carl's ride:
http://www.topdressage.tv/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3471

Adelinde's ride:
http://www.topdressage.tv/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3477

Matthias' ride:
http://www.topdressage.tv/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3476

Click to expand...

Is there a link to Fuego's test?


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (19 August 2011)

No, I can't find any


----------



## vallin (19 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			No, I can't find any 

Click to expand...

 Is he in the Kur? Would love to see him again


----------



## Santa_Claus (19 August 2011)

just finally got round to watching Carl's test and wow what a test and double wow what extensions! the hind leg really is something special, and Carl just rides him beautifully


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (19 August 2011)

vallin said:



 Is he in the Kur? Would love to see him again 

Click to expand...

He is definitely in the GPS tomorrow, he is on at 3pm British time, and hopefully he'll make the Kur on Sunday too


----------



## amyneave (19 August 2011)

Santa_Claus said:



			just finally got round to watching Carl's test and wow what a test and double wow what extensions! the hind leg really is something special, and Carl just rides him beautifully
		
Click to expand...

he got 15 10's for his extended trot!!!


----------



## Santa_Claus (19 August 2011)

amyneave said:



			he got 15 10's for his extended trot!!!
		
Click to expand...

And very deservedly so! The last (which got straight 10s) was by far the best but it's the elevation and suspension of the hind leg that just screams wow at me. I can honestly say I think that is the best extended trot I have ever seen!


----------



## amyneave (20 August 2011)

Good Luck to the Brits today. Go win some medals.


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

Hear Hear 

Lets hope their amazing form continues throughout the weekend.

It all gets exciting from 3pm - Adelinde 3.45pm, Charlotte 3.54pm, Laura 4.03pm, Carl 4.12pm, Totilas 4.21pm.


----------



## PrettyPiaffe (20 August 2011)

Absoloutley love Uthopia. Wish i had a mare to put to him!


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

Oh goody - Dane is commentating today - love listening to what he has to say x


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

LOVED Martini's test! I love this rider


----------



## amyneave (20 August 2011)

Just one more to go before Emile Faurie


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

Goodness that doesn't look promising - Emile's horse spinning


----------



## amyneave (20 August 2011)

Poor Emile, seemed to have a problem getting into the arena


----------



## amyneave (20 August 2011)

Oh dear. First halt score are not good at all.


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

Extremely well managed - well done Emile


----------



## MillionDollar (20 August 2011)

Very well ridden. I've seen this horse throw the towel in a lot, so he rode it very well to just get round! A shame as he is capable of so much more.


----------



## amyneave (20 August 2011)

The horse didn't help him today. Such a shame. I could see as he entered it wasn't going to be their day.


----------



## kerilli (20 August 2011)

very well managed, horse looked explosive.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

Such a shame for Emile, but what a lovely rider he is 

Did the commentators completely miss Sini Spirit trying to get rid of the rider on the first centreline?? They were too busy talking about whisky


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

Poor girl - what a shame for her


----------



## kerilli (20 August 2011)

oopsy, tongue pinch moment i suspect, poor girl.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (20 August 2011)

Poor Finish rider, can she not continue????


----------



## amyneave (20 August 2011)

Poor Emma Kanerva.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

lui23456 said:



			Poor Finish rider, can she not continue????
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it would have got any better. It was getting worse and worse


----------



## kerilli (20 August 2011)

i think they get E'd for a gross disobedience, don't they? judge rang the bell i think...


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

Yes, yes - judge at C rang the bell. It clearly wasn't a one-off, it was getting worse as the test went on


----------



## kerilli (20 August 2011)

does this one take a much bigger step with right hind than left in passage, or is it my eyes?


----------



## amyneave (20 August 2011)

This horse has floppy ears.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (20 August 2011)

kerilli said:



			i think they get E'd for a gross disobedience, don't they? judge rang the bell i think...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!!! Ive done low level stuff and u can carry on then!!!!


----------



## amyneave (20 August 2011)

Edward Gal now


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

Another one very well managed - I do like the way he rides


----------



## j1ffy (20 August 2011)

I've just managed to tune in - Edward Gal looked relieved to finish!  What happened to the Finnish rider?  And what was Emile's score?


----------



## kerilli (20 August 2011)

OMG at EG's stock pin, reminds me of the Blackadder episode with the 'lump of pure Green'...


----------



## amyneave (20 August 2011)

I thought she was going to lose it at the end, but they held it together


----------



## amyneave (20 August 2011)

j1ffy said:



			I've just managed to tune in - Edward Gal looked relieved to finish!  What happened to the Finnish rider?  And what was Emile's score?
		
Click to expand...


68.557 for Emile

Finnish horse got eliminated for gross disobedience


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

Another masterclass in riding.....to be honest I feel so priviliged just to be able to watch him ride.

Sisther is going to be amazing in a few years' time, it's all in there, hope it happens in time for London


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (20 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Another masterclass in riding.....to be honest I feel so priviliged just to be able to watch him ride.

QUOTE]

Totally agree, I wish I could ride 1/100 as well and sympathetically as him!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## j1ffy (20 August 2011)

Has anyone else's livestream just switched from sport to politics..?


----------



## Nikademus (20 August 2011)

Yep - get the dressage back on!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

lui23456 said:



			Totally agree, I wish I could ride 1/100 as well and sympathetically as him!!!
		
Click to expand...

And have hands as still! Even on such a hot horse. You can't even see the half halts!!!!  


I do wish Dane R would stop talking about the schedule and how he'd do things differently...!!


----------



## amyneave (20 August 2011)

its back


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (20 August 2011)

Im gutted, Ive got to go and ride now very bad planning (tomorrow I will be free)!!! Can you post all the important scores please as I can check my phone from horseback!!!!!


----------



## kerilli (20 August 2011)

wow at this horse and rider. just wow.
gosh, given the quality of the other work i'm amazed at how he struggles with the piaffe.


----------



## j1ffy (20 August 2011)

Is it just me or has Damon Hill muscled up a lot since the winter World Cup series?  He looks fab!  Lovely test so far too.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

WHAT A TEST!!!!! Absolutely amazing, I think it was actually undescored!!

Totally agree with Dane R, should have been higher 

75.2%


----------



## lex2501 (20 August 2011)

Where are people watching this? Same link as Thursday? I have Dutch commentary!!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

I am watching it on FEI TV as I could not access the Dutch link (am in Germany)


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

One of my fave horses next....Donnperignon


----------



## amyneave (20 August 2011)

lex2501 said:



			Where are people watching this? Same link as Thursday? I have Dutch commentary!!
		
Click to expand...

yes same link as thursday. I also have dutch commentary


----------



## saturdaygirl (20 August 2011)

Is anyone else having problems accessing feitv? Was fine earlier and now can't even get onto the website; just says 'Failed to Open Page'. Very annoyed as paid subscription for it!


----------



## amyneave (20 August 2011)

saturdaygirl said:



			Is anyone else having problems accessing feitv? Was fine earlier and now can't even get onto the website; just says 'Failed to Open Page'. Very annoyed as paid subscription for it!
		
Click to expand...

I can't get onto website either.


----------



## saturdaygirl (20 August 2011)

Grrr how annoying. I can't seem to watch anything on the Dutch website either (am on a mac.)


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

Can't get on FEItv either at moment - however Dutch site is working for me


----------



## j1ffy (20 August 2011)

Yay - Fuego next!


----------



## Flibble (20 August 2011)

Thanks for this guys Tea Fudge and practising my Dutch


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

Me too - his Kur was a highlight of WEG imo


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

Mine is fine....

LOVED Donnperignon's test too, pity about the piaffe


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

Not Fuego's best test but still 73.1%


----------



## rotters13 (20 August 2011)

Is it me or did the Fuego partnership not really salute? Lovely horse though!


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

Shame about the little mistakes - but hopefully through to the Kur


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

Just what has happened to Augustin's extensions???


----------



## amyneave (20 August 2011)

LJR said:



			Shame about the little mistakes - but hopefully through to the Kur
		
Click to expand...

Top 15 to Kur. He is 4th with 9 more to go, so he will be in the Kur


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

Lots of mistakes in Augustin's test, he really doesn't look on form at all


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

Great - Thank you


----------



## rotters13 (20 August 2011)

Can anyone link me to the running order please?


----------



## amyneave (20 August 2011)

rotters13 said:



			Can anyone link me to the running order please?
		
Click to expand...

http://live.ekdressuur2011.nl/files/doc/7/02_SL_V01.pdf


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

Lots of mistakes in Eremo's test too, shame, but what a world class horse he is!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

That's more like it  Super ride by Isabell !


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

Lovely test from Isabell


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

Marks ranging from 73 to 80 for El Santo...


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

Gosh one judge had them in sixth


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

Did you get what letter it was?


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

Uhm Australian judge. 

Scandic's transitions and passage are awesome.


----------



## Santa_Claus (20 August 2011)

c had them in 6th. back just in time to watch important horses


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

Sledgehammer music for Patrik's test ??

This horse seems to get better and better 

Super last piaffe


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

76.8% for Scandic, stunning test.


----------



## Oscar (20 August 2011)

Scandic was awesome!! 

Adelinde just needs to take her foot off the brakes a bit for him to really shine!


----------



## Santa_Claus (20 August 2011)

lovely test from adelinde I thought.


----------



## Oscar (20 August 2011)

Oh no!!! Such a shame for Adelinde to make a course error!!  Such amazing Piaffe/passage work, and his pirouettes were really good - she was on fire today!!Still 82.113%


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

Brilliant test from Adelinde - glad to see it happens to us all


----------



## kerilli (20 August 2011)

oh chuffing hell, fei.tv (which i pay for!) has worked perfectly all day and NOW it decides to boot me out and refuse to let me back on. ffs. NOT HAPPY. missed Adelinde's test and will prob miss all the rest now. GGRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Oscar (20 August 2011)

Free on http://nos.nl/sport/livestream/stream/55/


----------



## Santa_Claus (20 August 2011)

shame about the little mistakes in the test by charlotte which probably cost her several %. still a good test and amazing considering but I think that was an 80% test without the errors


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

Santa_Claus said:



			shame about the little mistakes in the test by charlotte which probably cost her several %. still a good test and amazing considering but I think that was an 80% test without the errors
		
Click to expand...

Agree - super though


----------



## kerilli (20 August 2011)

HorseyLad said:



			Free on http://nos.nl/sport/livestream/stream/55/

Click to expand...

Oh, you star, thankyou, i'll try that.
drats, won't work on my Mac. ffs.

please tell me scores someone!


----------



## Santa_Claus (20 August 2011)

some very very expensive mistakes in the changes for Laura


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

Kerilli, mistakes in the one tempis for Alf, bad canter transition and piaffe not brilliant, but super extensions, 79 and second place so far


----------



## LEC (20 August 2011)

79.196 for Laura and 2nd place


----------



## Santa_Claus (20 August 2011)

79.196% for Laura. Those errors in the changes i reckon cost her a medal! still much much better than thursday though she looked in control!


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

More relaxed today though


----------



## Santa_Claus (20 August 2011)

2 riders left to go so not guarunteed medal.


----------



## LEC (20 August 2011)

I read somewhere that Carl rides one hole shorter and had his tail coat shortened for this horse to present a better picture.


----------



## Clarew22 (20 August 2011)

Agghh the streaming isn't good on our superslow broadband   I'm better off relying on you guys for whats happening


----------



## Santa_Claus (20 August 2011)

againg shame about changes in 1 times and from piaffe to passage but what a fabulous test don't think will pip adelinde though...


----------



## Oscar (20 August 2011)

Poo bums - Carl had mistake in the 1's - but that extended trot!! Wow!! Into 2nd place


----------



## LEC (20 August 2011)

Nope into silver


----------



## Santa_Claus (20 August 2011)

indeed 81.682 so close but no cigar! but garunteed medal for the brits now as only Totilas to go


----------



## LEC (20 August 2011)

Lets hope MR cracks under the pressure!


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

Just amazing from Carl - on such an inexperienced horse

Brilliant, Carl gets a medal


----------



## Clarew22 (20 August 2011)

Numpty question but is today the individual medals, or it accumalated with the Kur score tomorrow?


----------



## Santa_Claus (20 August 2011)

two sets of individual medals 

and few mistakes so far


----------



## Clarew22 (20 August 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Santa_Claus (20 August 2011)

might just get two medals at this rate...


----------



## Clarew22 (20 August 2011)

Oooh fingers crossed!


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

OMG Silver and Bronze for the Brits


----------



## LEC (20 August 2011)

Hooray bronze and silver!!


----------



## Santa_Claus (20 August 2011)

woohoo Carl silver, Laura Bronze


----------



## jnb (20 August 2011)

Shame about the one- and two-time mistakes for Carl, he was at 84% until then I think?
Never mind. I bet he'd trade this gold medal for the one in London 2012!
And we have the Team gold, which is what matters, well done!


----------



## Clarew22 (20 August 2011)

What did Totilas score?


----------



## j1ffy (20 August 2011)

Fantastic for Carl and Laura!

Do you think it was a coincidence that the Dutch judge had Totilas down in 8th place..?!


----------



## LEC (20 August 2011)

Is it top 16 for Kur?


----------



## j1ffy (20 August 2011)

Clarew22 said:



			What did Totilas score?
		
Click to expand...

77.something


----------



## Santa_Claus (20 August 2011)

top 15 for Kur max 3 riders per nation.


----------



## PorkChop (20 August 2011)

I think it is super now that there are several combinations that are challenging for the top spot - roll on the Kur


----------



## Santa_Claus (20 August 2011)

i'm even more chuffed that the olympic tickets I did manage to get are Kur ones   can't wait to say least


----------



## Clarew22 (20 August 2011)

j1ffy said:



			77.something
		
Click to expand...

Thanks 

Edward Gal must have really mixed emotions, don't think he would be human if there wasn't a part of him glad to see things not going so well, but it must be hard for him to see Toto struggling (compared to his incredibly high standards)


----------



## Jane_Lou (20 August 2011)

Incredible result - well done to the Brits 

Did anyone see Paul Schockemohles' face at the end of Totilas test, he did not look like a happy man.


----------



## MyBoyChe (20 August 2011)

Wll the Kur be available to watch anywhere tomorrow, could some kind soul point me in the direction of the link and time please?  Have just caught up with this thread in time to miss everything


----------



## amyneave (20 August 2011)

Been out for last two hours so missed all the winning tests, but very pleased with the result. Go team GB.


----------



## amyneave (20 August 2011)

MyBoyChe said:



			Wll the Kur be available to watch anywhere tomorrow, could some kind soul point me in the direction of the link and time please?  Have just caught up with this thread in time to miss everything 

Click to expand...

http://nos.nl/sport/livestream/stream/55/


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

What an amazing afternoon! I think the result is very fair.
Yes saw the look on PS's face and my heart went out to Matthias immediately.


----------



## Halfstep (20 August 2011)

Great day of dressage. The right horse won on the day. If Carl and Uthopia can stay mistake free, however, he'll be unbeatable. 

Totilas: why the hell does he have to be ridden on the curb? But that aside, his faults are very apparent now, and his highlights overshadowed. It is sad. I'd LOVE to know what Isabel Werth said to Paul S. when the Dutch cameras cut to them just after MAR's final salute. I noted also that he didn't pat Totilas at all. 

might we see Isabel on Totilas next year? Or, sadly more likely, will Totilas be retired to jump the phantom and generate millions of euros in stud fees.


----------



## LEC (20 August 2011)

Totilas was still the best German score so not sure he will disappear that quickly. It was like watching a shadow of his former self but also proves what a genius Edward Gal is.


----------



## angelish (20 August 2011)

Thanks for this guys 
I have no Internet apart from phone please keep the updates coMing tomorrow 

Good luck GB


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

Halfstep said:



			Great day of dressage. The right horse won on the day. If Carl and Uthopia can stay mistake free, however, he'll be unbeatable. 

Totilas: why the hell does he have to be ridden on the curb? But that aside, his faults are very apparent now, and his highlights overshadowed. It is sad. I'd LOVE to know what Isabel Werth said to Paul S. when the Dutch cameras cut to them just after MAR's final salute. I noted also that he didn't pat Totilas at all. 

might we see Isabel on Totilas next year? Or, sadly more likely, will Totilas be retired to jump the phantom and generate millions of euros in stud fees.
		
Click to expand...

Oh please anything, anything but that. I'd rather see Toto back to his former glory with MAR, and be forced to see PS's triumphant face wherever I look, and accept that money CAN buy gold medals, rather than bear the thought of poor Toto abandoned in a dark stable and out for covering only   That really WOULD be a tragedy.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

LEC said:



			Totilas was still the best German score so not sure he will disappear that quickly. It was like watching a shadow of his former self but also proves what a genius Edward Gal is.
		
Click to expand...

They ARE improving. Remember Munich and no transitions pi-pa at all? Today they were better. Ok the mistakes were bad but I do think they were marked harshly (well not harshly...correctly, certainly not generously - he definitely did not get any "Totilas marks"). And to be honest no combination, apart from Adelinde-Parzival, was mistake free.


----------



## Jane_Lou (20 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Oh please anything, anything but that. I'd rather see Toto back to his former glory with MAR, and be forced to see PS's triumphant face wherever I look, and accept that money CAN buy gold medals, rather than bear the thought of poor Toto abandoned in a dark stable and out for covering only   That really WOULD be a tragedy.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you on this - I thought MR looked devastated when he finished his test, he knew it was below par.


----------



## TarrSteps (20 August 2011)

The thing is, too, from a marketing perspective, if the horse goes to a really top rider and DOESN'T produce (likely, especially now he's been bounced around a bit) that's pretty hard to explain but if he stays with MAR excuses can be made.

Anyway, PS is always unhappy about something - it's his shtick.


----------



## Halfstep (20 August 2011)

Solution: give him back to Edward! Sorted.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2011)

I wish...probably more than anything else in the world right now


----------



## j1ffy (21 August 2011)

Can anyone tell me why Totilas went last yesterday and will do so today? It seems to be pretty much in reverse order otherwise. Is it because he's still such a pull for Dutch (and global) audiences or is there another reason?


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (21 August 2011)

No the order is drawn, but they do split the riders in groups (groups of 5, I think) in reverse order - so there will be one draw for the riders who placed 10th to 15th yesterday, another draw for the riders who placed 5th to 10th, and a third draw for the top 5 riders. So you can't have Parzival go first, for example.

I am going to miss Valegro's Kur as I promised I would go photograph a friend who is competing down the road and she's on at 2. Will someone take notes for me please


----------



## amyneave (21 August 2011)

I'm going to miss most of it because I'm going out at 11:45am, and won't be back till at least 2.30pm


----------



## j1ffy (21 August 2011)

Thanks FB! I remember that at WEG now, I clearly have a memory like a sieve


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (21 August 2011)

Off we go


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (21 August 2011)

Nobody watching?


----------



## MyBoyChe (21 August 2011)

Im trying, Ive got the link but when I click on it it says something about not allowed to view due to geographical location (am in the UK)  HELP please, before I go completely mad!!


----------



## sabCZa (21 August 2011)

I am watching -you're not alone  But I'm flitting between this and cooking/housework, I'm not really expert or keen on modern dressage. But what a beautiful animal, this Eremo...


----------



## JCWHITE (21 August 2011)

Yes,I have FEI tv on, its too hot outside to do anything else, however, I am no expert!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (21 August 2011)

Eremo is lovely, and a lovely person too, but he definitely is NOT Sicilian (that's what the FEI TV commentator said  ) LOL!


----------



## MollyMoomin (21 August 2011)

I can't get it to work on my laptop  Keeps telling me I need to download a file (which I have)  but still it tells me that. It's a work laptop so can't alter things too much!

Am relying on HHO to keep me informed!


----------



## rotters13 (21 August 2011)

Is it playing for anyone else on the dutch link or does that start later?


----------



## Flibble (21 August 2011)

I think it doesnt start until 2.30 on the dutch link but I could be wrong.

Omstreeks 15.30 uur translates to approx 15.30 then take the hour off is 14.30


----------



## Nocturnal (21 August 2011)

rotters13 said:



			Is it playing for anyone else on the dutch link or does that start later?
		
Click to expand...

Not working for me


----------



## Flibble (21 August 2011)

Yep just came and doublechecked dutch stream starts at approx 2.30 which I think is Carl Hester time. You either need Microsoft Silverlight or Windows Media Player.


----------



## JCWHITE (21 August 2011)

Am liking the music from Nadine and El santo,
Whats the odds on Toty having a new lady jockey???. just my tongue in cheek musings!


----------



## Flibble (21 August 2011)

Got all excited and the Dutch have got Hockey on first naughty Netherlands still roll on apres Hockey


----------



## sabCZa (21 August 2011)

Please remind me - who are the two commentating?


----------



## JCWHITE (21 August 2011)

fei tv, think its Phil Gazela and Dane Rawlins?, same as yesterday,


----------



## TicTac (21 August 2011)

can anyone give me the link for FEI tv please or do you have to subscribe?


----------



## JCWHITE (21 August 2011)

Now there is a break
Charlotte is second at the moment


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (21 August 2011)

What score did Charlotte get? Who's leading I'm decorating my house so can't watch gutted!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (21 August 2011)

Charlotte got 79 something, mistakes in the one tempis, broke into canter in the trot extension, some not v.good passage to piaffe transitions and not really on time with the music, but super piaffe - still a v. good score!

I missed El Santo, grrr, apparently he did an amazing test (apart from the piaffe!)


----------



## j1ffy (21 August 2011)

lui23456 said:



			What score did Charlotte get? Who's leading I'm decorating my house so can't watch gutted!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.ecdressage2011.com/result/3/

Isabel Werth is in the lead, Charlotte D is second.  She had a fair few errors in the first half of the test but still managed 79.35% - can't blame her for having a few nerves!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (21 August 2011)

Thanks u are all wonderful x


----------



## JCWHITE (21 August 2011)

Damon hill is next then the gorgeous Fuego,  Its starting now


----------



## JCWHITE (21 August 2011)

Lovely from Damon Hill, now for Fuego, then Watermill Scandic


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (21 August 2011)

As a huge F1 fan this Kur is an absolute dream!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (21 August 2011)

Damon Hill scored 80.4%


----------



## JCWHITE (21 August 2011)

Fuego one time changes, one hand on the reins, he is so rideable!

He gets the biggest cheers, commentators tearful, crowd going beserk!!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (21 August 2011)

And 80.9% for Fuego!!


----------



## Badders (21 August 2011)

Oh my, Fuego in the lead on 80.9! I wish I could see, but Silverlight gives my laptop indigestion! Please give discriptions everyone


----------



## amyneave (21 August 2011)

Just got back from riding. Yippee made it in time for the last few.


----------



## JCWHITE (21 August 2011)

The whole crowd rode along with Fuego,he has gone into the lead by a smidgeon, meanwhile Scandic is doing very nicely.
Next Utophia then Laura.
Who draws the order for this?, as Totilas was last in yesterday too, why dont they go in reverse order to yesterdays placings?


----------



## j1ffy (21 August 2011)

Badders said:



			Oh my, Fuego in the lead on 80.9! I wish I could see, but Silverlight gives my laptop indigestion! Please give discriptions everyone

Click to expand...

Fuego was stunning, he had the crowd clapping along as he did in Kentucky.  Other than a dodgy passage-piaffe transition I'm not sure what more he could have done, it just seems that some judges don't like him!  The commentators thought he should have scored a lot higher.  Then again, I'm far far away from being an expert   He'll never have the big flashy paces of a warmblood but I don't think you could get a more rideable, happy-looking horse at this level.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (21 August 2011)

83.4% for Scandic!!! Totally deserved, incredible piaffe and passage work, was not a fan of the music but it's actually growing on me!


----------



## amyneave (21 August 2011)

Its Carl now. Good Luck


----------



## Badders (21 August 2011)

ooh, Thank you


----------



## Badders (21 August 2011)

Good luck Carl. Fingers crossed


----------



## JCWHITE (21 August 2011)

84.179 into the lead for Carl


----------



## amyneave (21 August 2011)

Into the lead!!! Go carl.


----------



## Clarew22 (21 August 2011)

Fantastic 

How many more to go?


----------



## amyneave (21 August 2011)

3 more to go including laura. Britain will get at least one medal.


----------



## Badders (21 August 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## JCWHITE (21 August 2011)

Wonderful Alf


----------



## amyneave (21 August 2011)

Only third for Alf. Doesn't look like he will get a medal. Carl has at least bronze. Depends on last two.


----------



## j1ffy (21 August 2011)

Loved loved loved Carl's test, imagine what he'll be like without the little mistakes!  I thought Laura did well to contain Alf.  Now Parzival and Totilas...  I really don't like Parzival's piaffe music!


----------



## amyneave (21 August 2011)

I agree. Next year his test should be great. Roll on 2012


----------



## JCWHITE (21 August 2011)

Standing ovation for Parzival


----------



## amyneave (21 August 2011)

Into the lead. Fab score, but I so wanted a little slip up to push Carl up. Over 90% from Judge from C. No medal for Laura. Its down to Totilas. I so hope Carl gets silver.


----------



## kirstie (21 August 2011)

Im stuck at work today, so really appreciating the commentary! Wish I could be watching!


----------



## PrettyPiaffe (21 August 2011)

This time last year i would have assumed Totilas would waltz in, steal the show and take 1st place...now not so much.


----------



## MollyMoomin (21 August 2011)

What amyneave said.


----------



## amyneave (21 August 2011)

Slip in the changes for Totilas


----------



## daisycrazy (21 August 2011)

Blimey - Stephen Clarke gave Carl far and away the worst marks out of all the judges.


----------



## amyneave (21 August 2011)

2nd for Carl. 4th for Laura. 9th for Charlotte.

Totilas 5th!!!


----------



## JCWHITE (21 August 2011)

Totilas 5th

Commentary is saying Feugo really should have scored higher.Finishing 6th


----------



## amyneave (21 August 2011)

daisycrazy said:



			Blimey - Stephen Clarke gave Carl far and away the worst marks out of all the judges.
		
Click to expand...

Judge at F gave lower, but still surprising. Shows he wasn't giving him an advantage.


Top 8 riders all scored 80% or more. Charlotte did very well with 79% in 9th


----------



## vallin (21 August 2011)

Is there a video of Fuego's test any where? Stupid streaming didn't start until after he'd been  Finally found one of his test from thurs though


----------



## tonkatoy (21 August 2011)

great display all around!!

but i have to say, i think the majority of you are being terribly unfair on MAR and Totilas?? how many of you have taken over a horse from a professional? let alone the world champion. give them a chance!!


----------



## amyneave (21 August 2011)

vallin said:



			Is there a video of Fuego's test any where? Stupid streaming didn't start until after he'd been  Finally found one of his test from thurs though 

Click to expand...

http://www.dailymotion.com/martinehp#videoId=xkl95b

most get posted here eventually


----------



## amyneave (21 August 2011)

tonkatoy said:



			great display all around!!

but i have to say, i think the majority of you are being terribly unfair on MAR and Totilas?? how many of you have taken over a horse from a professional? let alone the world champion. give them a chance!!
		
Click to expand...

I think they will improve. I don't think we should get too complacent. By next summer they may have developed a better partnership, and the scores may go up. 
They are a new partnership, and to score 80% plus is very good


----------



## tonkatoy (21 August 2011)

AmyNeave! That was my thinking!!!!


----------



## JCWHITE (21 August 2011)

Sorry but i AM giving Rath a chance, hence my earlier remark about why was he last to go again today, I would have thought he would have been earlier to go,
 Fully support Danes comments that things are going the right way for the pair.
The young man Rath is doing his best.

Anyway, we move on and Nadine has been retired !


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (21 August 2011)

i thought Totilas was marked quite harshly, to be honest


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (21 August 2011)

Yay for Carl!!! So nice to see him with a lovely horse capable of getting such high marks


----------



## amyneave (21 August 2011)

I believe today was Charlotte's first Freestyle. If so 79% is amazing.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (21 August 2011)

Fuego's lap of honour was amazing, one-handed one tempis all around the arena, a la Reiner Klimke


----------



## vallin (21 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Fuego's lap of honour was amazing, one-handed one tempis all around the arena, a la Reiner Klimke 

Click to expand...

Boo! I keep missing him!    WIll have to wait patiently for the vid to come up on daily motion (thanks amyneve)


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (21 August 2011)

JCWHITE said:



			Anyway, we move on and Nadine has been retired !
		
Click to expand...

I was surprised to see this, had no idea - I had assumed they'd try to get into the team for London. Bless her


----------



## zefragile (21 August 2011)

j1ffy said:



			Fuego was stunning, he had the crowd clapping along as he did in Kentucky.  Other than a dodgy passage-piaffe transition I'm not sure what more he could have done, it just seems that some judges don't like him!  The commentators thought he should have scored a lot higher.  Then again, I'm far far away from being an expert   He'll never have the big flashy paces of a warmblood but I don't think you could get a more rideable, happy-looking horse at this level.
		
Click to expand...

Well, scoring over 80% it appears that the judges DO like him  He's getting high marks and good placings so not exactly being slated by the judges.


----------



## PorkChop (21 August 2011)

Fuego's test is up on Dailymotion x


----------



## vallin (21 August 2011)

LJR said:



			Fuego's test is up on Dailymotion x
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it, thanks so much, I really love this horse and rider combination, it's always such a performance and they always seem to be having fun! Was amused to see that he held on to the reins this time at the end, unlike Kentunky to prevent the horse shooting out from under him again!


----------



## j1ffy (22 August 2011)

zefragile said:



			Well, scoring over 80% it appears that the judges DO like him  He's getting high marks and good placings so not exactly being slated by the judges.
		
Click to expand...

True, 80+ is an excellent score.   However the point the commentators were making was that the Technical marks were relatively low (in the 70s vs. Artistic marks in the mid-high 80s) and they could see no reason for this as technically the test was a very good example of everything the FEI rulebook requires.  One of the commentators (sorry, not sure which one) wouldn't stop banging on about it right up until the medal ceremony 

Take nothing away from Carl and Adelinde though, their tests were incredible.  Parzival has never been to my taste but he was almost flawless, and Carl did an amazing job on the wonderful Uthopia.  I couldn't believe it was the first time they'd performed their test in public!


----------



## vallin (22 August 2011)

j1ffy said:



			True, 80+ is an excellent score.   However the point the commentators were making was that the Technical marks were relatively low (in the 70s vs. Artistic marks in the mid-high 80s) and they could see no reason for this as technically the test was a very good example of everything the FEI rulebook requires.  One of the commentators (sorry, not sure which one) wouldn't stop banging on about it right up until the medal ceremony 

Click to expand...

Exactly what I was thinking, in Kentunky the test was a brilliant piece of showmanship, but technically I would agree, it was not the best. However this performance seemed technically so much better, yet the scores didn't seem to reflect that....


----------



## horsedances (30 August 2011)

j1ffy said:



			True, 80+ is an excellent score.   However the point the commentators were making was that the Technical marks were relatively low (in the 70s vs. Artistic marks in the mid-high 80s) and they could see no reason for this as technically the test was a very good example of everything the FEI rulebook requires.  One of the commentators (sorry, not sure which one) wouldn't stop banging on about it right up until the medal ceremony 

Take nothing away from Carl and Adelinde though, their tests were incredible.  Parzival has never been to my taste but he was almost flawless, and Carl did an amazing job on the wonderful Uthopia.  I couldn't believe it was the first time they'd performed their test in public!
		
Click to expand...

Just stumbeled on this thread 

Carl never performed this test before, he received the music and DVD two day's before the finals on sunday and only practiced his intro.


----------

